# me? drama?



## claralikesguts (Jun 17, 2009)

hey girls! most of the looks i've done lately have been somewhat plain... i haven't done aything colorful/dramatic in a while!
i did this off of PinkPearl's cut crease tut. if only she could pass some of that talent my way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





face-
nothing but concealer, i wasn't going anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyes-
NYX milk
NYX white
too dolly
contrast
stately black
dazzlelight
gorgeous gold
WnW liner
loreal telescopic mascara
ardell lacies

and some random nude/pink gloss.


















thanks so much for looking


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 17, 2009)

I just love your looks!


----------



## selfish22007 (Jun 17, 2009)

Very pretty, nice job!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 17, 2009)

You're adorable & I always look forward to your makeup looks!


----------



## nunu (Jun 17, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

beautiful as always!!!!


----------



## widdershins (Jun 17, 2009)

Gorgeous! You have major talent.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 17, 2009)

thank you so much everyone


----------



## joey444 (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful and talent?? Hello, you need to pass some this way...lol


----------



## RobinG (Jun 17, 2009)

Very pretty. I would love to see a close up of your looks.


----------



## User38 (Jun 17, 2009)

you look gorgeous! and the colors and application are impeccable


----------



## omgjkjklolz (Jun 17, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## starfck (Jun 17, 2009)

that looks pretty ! i like the inner corners && you have good skin =)


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 17, 2009)

You are gorgeous as always


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

AMAAAAZING. As always! Gosh, you are so f*ing gorgeous, I can never get over it! Your features are perfect and your makeup is always so perfect and beautiful. I love this look! <3


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 17, 2009)

So pretty! I love your FOTD's!


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 17, 2009)

WOW you did a really good job i love this


----------



## preciouscharm (Jun 17, 2009)

I LOVE this look!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 17, 2009)

Always perfect


----------



## aziajs (Jun 17, 2009)

You are so cute!  I love your eyes.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow sooo pretty! I wish I was that good..


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## blackeneddove (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't believe you're not wearing anything but concealer on your skin.. perfect skin much? This totally resembles PinkPearl's look, you did a fab job


----------



## enigmatic (Jun 17, 2009)

your looks are always so perfect, i love this!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 17, 2009)

You did a really good job on this, now I feel like doing a cut crease.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 17, 2009)

So Pretty!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 17, 2009)

I *ADORE* this!!!


----------



## ashtn (Jun 17, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## laperle (Jun 17, 2009)

this is my top 1 from u. and there's no loving lollipop around


----------



## carandru (Jun 17, 2009)

Fantastic!!  You have your own set of skills girl! I love the eyes.


----------



## fintia (Jun 17, 2009)

really gorg!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!  You did an amazing job!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 17, 2009)

u look amazing! i love the gorgeous gold in the tear duct area. i have to try this look! i have almost all the products. woo i'm so excited!


----------



## prettysecrets (Jun 17, 2009)

love those lashes!!


----------



## xmizlynnax (Jun 17, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## Laurie (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh my gosh! You are beautiful!! A total inspiration.. I wish I had your skill!


----------



## PinkPearl (Jun 18, 2009)

Awww I'm so glad that you tried this look! I'm so flattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did such an amazing job!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Thanks for posting this girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: I think this is actually better than mine!


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 18, 2009)

Amazing! I LOVE that pop of yellow, I need to try that!


----------



## User67 (Jun 18, 2009)

OMG this is so gorgeous! Where did you place the colors?


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 18, 2009)

beautiful,you always do such gorgeous looks x


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 18, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## madnicole (Jun 18, 2009)

You are so very gorgeous, and your makeup always looks stunning - this is just beautiful! Thanks for posting...


----------



## nongoma (Jun 18, 2009)

I am loving this!


----------



## leenabutt (Jun 18, 2009)

you're seriously gorgeous


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 18, 2009)

thank you sooooo much everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_Awww I'm so glad that you tried this look! I'm so flattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did such an amazing job!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Thanks for posting this girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: I think this is actually better than mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what?! no way!!! but thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_this is my top 1 from u. and there's no loving lollipop around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol, i know right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_OMG this is so gorgeous! Where did you place the colors?_

 
thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NYX white on the lid, stately black right on the crease, contrast to blend that out, too dolly to blend that out, gorgeous gold in the inner corners, and dazzlelight as a highlight.


----------



## Morsel (Jun 18, 2009)

You have a perfect face.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm always blown away by your looks. I LOVE those colors!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## ShockBunnie (Jun 18, 2009)

aw, i totally digg =]


----------



## sugaMAMA (Jun 18, 2009)

you blend so well ! i love it =)


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2009)

i love it <3


----------



## mrslisettecg (Jun 18, 2009)

as always awesome!! I look forward to your fotd's!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 18, 2009)

Soooo gorgeous! And I'm so jealous of your perfect brows too!


----------



## User27 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yours eyes are spectacular in this. Would kill for your eyebrows as well.


----------



## mello (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_ if only she could pass some of that talent my way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
if only you could pass some of YOUR talent my way!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jun 18, 2009)

that is GORGEOUS!


----------



## A Ro (Jun 18, 2009)

Love!


----------



## ilhk (Jun 19, 2009)

you are so gorgeous. love the look


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 19, 2009)

I love your looks! So simple but not at the same time!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jun 19, 2009)

this looks great! and you're absolutely gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even with the fierce eye makeup you look so sweet


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 19, 2009)

thank you so much everyone <33


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Adrastea (Jun 22, 2009)

I really like that yours is more blended.
All your FOTDs are blended super well, but still really pigmented.
How do you do it?!?!?!


----------



## jennatles (Jun 22, 2009)

i really like your colour combos. that white is incredible. i've been searching for a good white, and most of them need many many many coats of packing down. ill have to give those a try. your lips are perfectly shaped, geez.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jun 22, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Adrastea* 

 
_I really like that yours is more blended.
All your FOTDs are blended super well, but still really pigmented.
How do you do it?!?!?!_

 
i blend A LOT, but i go over and pack the color back on. i just keep repeating until it's blended yet bright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennatles* 

 
_i really like your colour combos. that white is incredible. i've been searching for a good white, and most of them need many many many coats of packing down. ill have to give those a try. your lips are perfectly shaped, geez._

 
NYX's white isn't too good, i had to pack the shit out of it on


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jun 22, 2009)

Beautiful. You are so PRETTY!!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 22, 2009)

u are just so gorgeous. even down to your purty white teeth. awww i just wanna pinch your cheeks. your looks are so soft and beautiful <3


----------



## labellarosa (Jun 23, 2009)

Pretty. Your skin is flawless.


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 23, 2009)

very pretty


and beautiful skin


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 23, 2009)

wow this is awesome!


----------



## Asela88 (Jun 23, 2009)

your stunning!! and you makeup always looks perfect


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 23, 2009)

^Really pretty look as usual. You truly are the cutest of the cuties >_< I reckon your cuteness could bring about world peace lol!!


----------



## Orchid_28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I love the color of your hair.  What color is it?  and your makeup is beautiful!


----------



## cheriekoala (Jun 23, 2009)

You are totally gorgeous!!!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 23, 2009)

thank you so much ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Orchid_28* 

 
_I love the color of your hair. What color is it? and your makeup is beautiful!_

 
thank you! it's natural instincts, i forgot the color name, i think it's something like medium brown. but it has washed out quite a bit


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 23, 2009)

This is gawjus!!


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 30, 2009)

gorgeous! can you please tell me your color placement. Where are the colors placed please?


----------



## Lalubell (Jul 1, 2009)

I absolutely love this, you look gorgeous!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iridescence* 

 
_gorgeous! can you please tell me your color placement. Where are the colors placed please?_

 
Yes, Please!


----------



## rbella (Jul 2, 2009)

Fantastic!  I think this looks great!!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jul 2, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jul 2, 2009)

marvelous.  just marvelous.  I love looking at your looks.  there has not ever been a look i didn't like.


----------



## Aremisia (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! I hadn't seen the original, but this is fan-freaking-tastic! I love the color application and the pop of color in the corners in great!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks so much everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iridescence* 

 
_gorgeous! can you please tell me your color placement. Where are the colors placed please?_

 
NYX white all over the lid, stately black to cut the crease, contrast blending that out, too dolly blending that out, dazzlelight as highlight and gorgeous gold in inner corners.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2009)

Seriously?  You have WICKED talent.  Wow, just perfection.


----------



## marce89 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey, you have a whole lotta talent going on! Amazing make-up!


----------



## kariii (Aug 23, 2009)

WOWWWWWWWW!!!!! You know this is going to sound like some kinda lesbian compliment, but you are seriously too gorgeous!!


----------



## AnnieRios (Aug 5, 2011)

i looove it! amazingg


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 5, 2011)

So pretty!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Monday~ (Aug 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 21, 2011)

So cute!!! <3


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful!! & your brows are perfect!!


----------



## Sleepykat (Nov 25, 2011)

You definitely have talent. There is a great balance between cutting the crease and still having an overall well-blended look.


----------



## rockin (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow, very pretty!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Jun 11, 2012)

I love every single FOTD you do! You are so talented!!


----------



## joanita (Jun 13, 2012)

wow pretty!


----------



## jillybean (Jun 14, 2012)

Very pretty! Is this tutorial still available? I searched and think I found it but all the images were gone.


----------

